# Carvers in NC



## Magnum783 (Aug 13, 2007)

Just curious is there any carvers located in North Carolina and if so where at. My wife would like a bear and I have plenty of wood that it could be carved from . Just curious as to what type of wood you prefer to carve from and how much does it cost. 
Jared


----------



## Backwood (Jan 13, 2008)

There is somebody selling them on #1 highway between raleigh and henderson. Leaving raleigh its on the left , cant miss it. From the road they look REAL good


----------



## carvinmark (Jan 13, 2008)

Check out www.chainsawsculptors.com


----------



## teacherman (May 16, 2008)

Magnum783 said:


> Just curious is there any carvers located in North Carolina and if so where at. My wife would like a bear and I have plenty of wood that it could be carved from . Just curious as to what type of wood you prefer to carve from and how much does it cost.
> Jared



I was driving from Highlands NC to Sylva in March, and there was a chainsaw carving studio on the right side of the road ( SC 47????) as you come up this hill about 20 or so miles before you get to Sylva. Not sure of the name, it was after closing time and I was in a hurry to get to Sylva.


----------



## Backwood (May 16, 2008)

I think the guy on #1 moved 5-10 miles down the road. On a recent trip I noticed it was gone but seen some a few miles later. On the other side. Guess its same guy. Good looking stuff from the road.


----------

